# New to hunting - Minot, ND - Couple questions



## Buxster (Oct 13, 2007)

I just went up in my stand for the first time tonight and had a blast. 
Couple problems though, the deer wouldn't come by. I heard them to the North, and my buddy saw them 4-5 does(He showed up around 6:30-7:00 in his truck and glassed them from a distance - but could have spooked them too). They wouldn't come down south to the feed pile.

I did most of the typical stuff, non-scented soap, stayed still, ect. But I am sure they still smelled me, or didn't like the traffic going through there. Either way they are moowing through 20lbs of corn like its nothing.

I assume I will get better action around the rut. Just wondering if there are any tips I should look out for and when is the best time to go up in the stand. I will be leaving it out there when I find a better location so it doesn't get stolen.

Also, where is the best area to see action for morning hunting and what time should I get out there. 
I am hunting on CR-15 from Minot towards Bakers bridge, in the Souris Valley I guess.

Couple things. I have NEVER hunted before, but can get 4-5 X's on the 5 small targets when practicing. I have also read a ton, and have a buddy that is hunting with me that is older, but thinks his way is the only way and that deer can't smell him (lol - he says the indians smelled worse and they got deer :lol: )

Thanks for any help - tips - ect., 
Buxster


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

buxter

Instead of sitting in your stand. Sit with your buddy in the truck a couple of nights and patteren the deer. Concentrat on natural funnels and pinch points. I would assume your hunting mainly collies in that area. If so the wind in a collie can be very frustrating to hunt. Your better off getting on top and finding out at where they come out at. With that said there may not be trees to set a stand in you may need a ground blind. Hope this helps.


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds like you are putting your stand up just before you sit. If so, the noise from doing that may be enough to alert them to you. If you can't leave the stand up, you may have to put it up when you are sure there are no deer in the area.


----------



## Buxster (Oct 13, 2007)

After talking to a few buddies - it sounds like I might just have to spend some time in the tree stand, or ground blind when I get it.

I glassed the area a few times, and also saw some camera pics. There are 3 does, 1 fawn, 1 non-typical 4x4 and hopefully a more dominant buck that is nocturnal right now.

I've done my homework, I guess its now up to nature and HUNTING. Not just killing...

The main thing was that I wasn't sure what the deer do in the a.m. After talking to a few guys they helped out. I know where they are bedding and feeding and the start of the loop they make after sunset. Now I just have to see about the a.m. I have also found some good rubs along the trail.

Its right on the river with great coverage and trees. Not a bad setup for my first time and finding it myself the old fashioned way - knocking on doors. I wanted to find the spot, the deer, and hunt em' out for my first deer. Instead of sitting in a buddies tree stand a few times and taking a doe (or buck if the chance came).

Thanks for the help


----------

